# Another Early Spay Neuter side-effect



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

It's becoming more and more common knowledge there are significant health issues related to early spay/neuter. I found this article interesting and thought perhaps those with an open mind would as well.

I just am posting it for others to read if they find it interesting. I don't intend on even come back to look at the thread, so please don't get argumentative.

http://www.angryvet.com/aching-knees-conclusions-of-study/
Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

my vet likes a dog that has matured be for spay or neu -unless it's a health issue - whats the rush ? in a world wanting quick fixes that may be the answer!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Interesting read Ken, I know our vet was pushing to spay Ruby at 6mths old, glad we held off and she's still intact.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My vet has been big on waiting and so Mac is still intact at 15 months. I don't see the rush either. The only thing I don't like is some other males act horrible towards him!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

born36 said:


> My vet has been big on waiting and so Mac is still intact at 15 months. I don't see the rush either. The only thing I don't like is some other males act horrible towards him!


Trust me from experience....... cutting his nuts off won't remove that completely. Astro still has issues from some intact males and he lost his as a puppy.......... (Caveat.... I didn't do it. He was done by his original owners before I got hold of him and gave him a proper home. Still can't believe they thought he was out of control??? Most placid V I've ever seen??)


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> born36 said:
> 
> 
> > (Caveat.... I didn't do it. He was done by his original owners before I got hold of him and gave him a proper home. Still can't believe they thought he was out of control??? Most placid V I've ever seen??)
> ...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

born36 said:


> Ozkar said:
> 
> 
> > born36 said:
> ...


----------

